# High school people, what is your average?



## tecnikal (Feb 5, 2009)

So recently, ive been cubing in my school's cafeteria and i had these questions asked to me, 

"Do you have a life? Isn't your average going to go down considering you spend soooo much time with the cube? Do you have a life? Do you only solve the cube?"

These people, believe it or not, were completely serious. They look at solving a rubik's cube as a "genius" trait. Well, yes, it does require brain power to actually do the cube, but really, does it make you look like you have no life if you can solve a rubik's cube?

My question is, what are you averages (academics) even though you are really into cubing.


----------



## riffz (Feb 5, 2009)

90% .


----------



## BigSams (Feb 5, 2009)

im about the same. 90-ish. most are higher. a few are lower.
a lot of people think im a nerd and have no life. its sort of true.. but u wont see many other nerds who do 40 lb bicep wrkouts


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 5, 2009)

An A average.

Freshmen here, 14, don't feel like a 'high schooler'.


----------



## tecnikal (Feb 5, 2009)

BigSams said:


> im about the same. 90-ish. most are higher. a few are lower.
> a lot of people think im a nerd and have no life. its sort of true.. but u wont see many other nerds who do 40 lb bicep wrkouts



LMFAO TRUE SAY


and also, do you guys find cubing as a metal workout? any benefits to cubing for you guys?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 5, 2009)

tecnikal said:


> "Do you have a life? Isn't your average going to go down considering you spend soooo much time with the cube? Do you have a life? Do you only solve the cube?"



Off-topic: I can't wait until some kid at school asks me if I have a life so I can beat them up with a reason 

I am a middle-schooler, sorry


----------



## pjk (Feb 5, 2009)

I find those questions funny. Back when I started I was in high school. No one in high school asked me, but strangers I saw elsewhere often did. I found it funny that I was able to cube, graduate top of my class, be part of many, many, many clubs and school activities, and still have time to work on all my hobbies, with time to spare. When someone asks that question, just say "no".

"Do you have a life?"
-"No"


----------



## tecnikal (Feb 5, 2009)

pjk said:


> I find those questions funny. Back when I started I was in high school. No one in high school asked me, but strangers I saw elsewhere often did. I found it funny that I was able to cube, graduate top of my class, be part of many, many, many clubs and school activities, and still have time to work on all my hobbies, with time to spare. When someone asks that question, just say "no".
> 
> "Do you have a life?"
> -"No"



I find that inspiring how you are still able to come out of High school at the top. What was your average if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 5, 2009)

hmmmm, well I always had quite a few friends before cubing (not nerdy), I do get asked the question " do you have a life" although it is not eniterly serious because I'm hanging out with them most of the time. For my average I stay around a 90 some few some less


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 5, 2009)

A and Bs, but about a 4.2 weighted GPA due to pre-IB. I wish I could graduate top of my class, but I know EXACTLY who will. Because he actually enjoys studying enough to make it his #1 activity at home.

I have only had one person make any comment remotely close to "Do you have no life", and it was this way red-necky dude who said it because his gf was there.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 5, 2009)

Low 80% in all of my serious classes. I have motivation issues. No homework being done over here


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 5, 2009)

18 seconds

Edit:
It was over 95% last year. This year, I'm taking 2 classes more than everyone else; 9 in total, studying for SAT, doing extra project, etc., so It's maybe 90-95%. Weighted is always over 100, but that doesn't really matter.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 5, 2009)

"you have waaaay too much spare time" is commonly said as well, and they are serious when they say that. :\ But who cares what they say, they are clearly just jealous. 

oh and I had a ~93% average last semester 



tecnikal said:


> My question is, what are you averages *(academics)* even though you are really into cubing.





fanwuq said:


> 18 seconds


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 6, 2009)

We don't use percentage averages in some of our classes here, many run on a 0-12 scale, 12 being A+, 11 being A, and so on. But every class has its own system, so there's no universal percentage average, just GPA. Mine is somewhere around 4.15, 4.33 being an A+ average.


----------



## toast (Feb 6, 2009)

94-97% Usually, except when I'm in an easy class like this year. Normal English, 101%

Like IamWEB said, I'm a freshmen and I still don't really feel like a highschooler.

As for the "Do you have a life?" question, I respond with

"No, no I don't. You're imagining me. I'm a figment of your imagination."


----------



## tecnikal (Feb 6, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> 18 seconds
> 
> Edit:
> It was over 95% last year. This year, I'm taking 2 classes more than everyone else; 9 in total, studying for SAT, doing extra project, etc., so It's maybe 90-95%. Weighted is always over 100, but that doesn't really matter.





LOL @ 18 seconds

anyway its good to hear you guys are still keeping up with academics even though you all cube. 



lets change it up a bit:

What are you'r post secondary options?

Still plan on cubing even after that?!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 6, 2009)

haha. I'm doing a 3.9 GPA but I am the dumbest person in all my classes. All my teachers like me because I cube.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm a B+/A- student, I don't try hard enough.


tecnikal said:


> What are you'r post secondary options?
> 
> Still plan on cubing even after that?!


Unsure.

I'll still be cubing, maybe I'll blow my college funds on a Teraminx  (no, not really)


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 6, 2009)

Last semester I got a 92 average. Did great in Math, Science, and Computer Engineering, did bad in English. Easy to see what I'm good at. I just started a new semester this week, and I'll do good in Math again, probably do decent in Drama, do okay in History, and do decent in Careers and Civics. I had a way easier first semester in terms of marks I think.

Post-secondary it's expected of me to go to university, and I plan to do so (I want to go anyway). I also plan to keep on cubing as long as it's fun.


----------



## skwishy (Feb 6, 2009)

I am a high school senior and have a cumulative GPA of 3.95ish unweighted. I manage to pull that off while taking a few AP classes, having a job and still somehow finding time to have a slight social life. Mostly I just socialize at school, which is where I am actually teaching two of my friends how to cube . Of course I'm not really fast yet, only averaging about 35 sec times but hey at least I can get everything done and still find time for hobbies.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 6, 2009)

I dunno, I started serious cubing at the beginning of my senior year of high school, and I did fine (A- average like always). At that time I'd pretty much cube all the time (it's trailed off since then), so basically I'd finish my homework as fast as possible, and then spend all of my free time at school and most of my free time at home cubing.

I think doing well in high school while being really into something else is just a matter of motivation. All you have to do is care enough about school to do as well as you always used to (assuming you didn't spend ALL your free time studying for school before you started cubing), and then cube whenever you're not doing homework (which is more time than you'd think).


----------



## SparkZer00 (Feb 6, 2009)

i have like a 3.5 GPA and a 16 sec average


----------



## edwardtimliu (Feb 6, 2009)

i'm 15, turning 16 next week!!!!
i can maintain a sub 15 average (10/12) but it varies from time to time
i have a 3.85 gpa, i skate and play various sports, so i have never been a guy "without a life" before


----------



## pjk (Feb 6, 2009)

tecnikal said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > I find those questions funny. Back when I started I was in high school. No one in high school asked me, but strangers I saw elsewhere often did. I found it funny that I was able to cube, graduate top of my class, be part of many, many, many clubs and school activities, and still have time to work on all my hobbies, with time to spare. When someone asks that question, just say "no".
> ...


4.0 Cumulative


----------



## edwardtimliu (Feb 6, 2009)

oh my pjk
you have no life  haha just kidding
i'm actually not surprised that you have a 4.0 gpa i dont know why


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 6, 2009)

pjk said:


> 4.0 Cumulative



Unweighted? Or is it the same either way? That's really impressive dude!


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmm... interesting. People do ask me those types of questions (I'm a junior). When I was a frosh, upperclassmen mocked me (until I brought a 5x5 to school then it sorta freaked everyone out) for being a nerd. Now, it's more like "OMG you are the cube guy?" 
I guess people still think I'm some sort of nerd but I don't know how many nerds play varsity lacrosse.  

I'm like 99.9% at my school -- all A's. Over time if you prove yourself as a "genius," then people will start giving you much more respect (which is what happened to me). If you are tired of hearing such dumb questions, then I'd say go out and prove yourself as the true "genius" of your school not just because you can cube but because who you really are.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 6, 2009)

pjk said:


> I find those questions funny. Back when I started I was in high school. No one in high school asked me, but strangers I saw elsewhere often did. I found it funny that I was able to cube, graduate top of my class, be part of many, many, many clubs and school activities, and still have time to work on all my hobbies, with time to spare. When someone asks that question, just say "no".
> 
> "Do you have a life?"
> -"No"



That is my stock response. And I use as little of a sarcastic tone as possible so they think I am completely serious.

And I have been asked that question several times for a great many other things. Especially when I tell people that I do calculus for fun. That really gets to them.


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 6, 2009)

pjk said:


> I find those questions funny. Back when I started I was in high school. No one in high school asked me, but strangers I saw elsewhere often did. I found it funny that I was able to cube, graduate top of my class, be part of many, many, many clubs and school activities, and still have time to work on all my hobbies, with time to spare. When someone asks that question, just say "no".
> 
> "Do you have a life?"
> -"No"




Yeah. 

I agree that doing well in high school really is just about motivation. If it says anything, I made first honors when I was in high school by .016%.


----------



## dChan (Feb 6, 2009)

I average about 90% I suppose. But I have never been asked if I have a life, just whether I am a genius or not and that usually is a statement like, "You're a genius!"


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't do homework or classwork or projects. I rarely do projects and when I do I half ass them only so I can get minimum requirements to pass. With that said I average a c or b. But I get As on all my tests.


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 6, 2009)

85-90, I don't do enough work >_<


----------



## elimescube (Feb 6, 2009)

Decent, 91%. Physics and CIS brought it up significantly though.


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 6, 2009)

About 97% of my classes are Pre-AP or AP, and my average overall grade is a 97.33. Naturally, I'm valedictorian of my class of 2009.


----------



## minsarker (Feb 6, 2009)

Not so much in my case. People have asked stuff similar but I play 2 varsity sports (soccer and lacrosse) and I am the best ceramics student in my school. Basically, I cube on long car rides, boring classes and few other places. I am also a 3.95 student with all honors/ap whenever applicable. 

The cubing doesnt make you a nerd or a no life, its the other stuff with it in a package.


----------



## pjk (Feb 6, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > 4.0 Cumulative
> ...


Unweighted.

But remember, GPA isn't the the only important thing, I would say doing well on standardized tests is more important. However, don't stress them too much.



edwardtimliu said:


> oh my pjk
> i'm actually not surprised that you have a 4.0 gpa


That was back in high school when I graduated. I am no longer in high school.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 6, 2009)

math: 100%
science: 98%
socials: 67%
english: .....54%


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 6, 2009)

anyway, you guys seems to have a lot of lousy idiots in your school

i actually made quite a lot of friends through cubing, and even the vice principle reckonized me as the "rubik's cube guy"(even though there are other sub-20 cubers in my shool)

once the principle even challenged me on 1 side vs 6 sides (that was when i was still sub100)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 6, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> I don't do homework or classwork or projects. I rarely do projects and when I do I half ass them only so I can get minimum requirements to pass. With that said I average a c or b. But I get As on all my tests.



that pretty much explains EXACTLY me to a tee almost.
except i dont even get Good on tests either haha and im in high school repeating grade 12 again and maybe even after THIS year is over i'll have to STILL go back for like half a year or something haha i hate school


----------



## joey (Feb 6, 2009)

My best average is like 13.5x or something, but I left high school 3 years ago.


----------



## blah (Feb 6, 2009)

Look at Macky.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 6, 2009)

I average like 85.6 right now... Chem, phys and Bio are KILLING me right now (damn exams) -- but I have 90+ in a bunch of random courses + my maths, so eh, not too bad (Grade 12 here, so university-bound, I guess you could say).

Cubing wise, I average roughly 35 now, but I'm doing horribly because I have to find a way to fix my darn Type-A and get used to the new feel of my YUGA.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 6, 2009)

I avg about 90%. It would be higher if I actually liked to do homework :/.


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't know what grading/marking system you use. But here in Western Australia i average differently on every subject so i don't know how everyone is getting a fixed mark. 

I average ~14 seconds on the 3x3.


----------



## CAT13 (Feb 6, 2009)

Always A's in math. I hate all my other classes, so they are low A's to low B's. Or if you are talking about English, then not quite low B's... I hate English class. It is pointless.
That's just for core classes. If you are talking about electives, then those are almost always high A's. I had a 108% in Personal Finance 
I'll give a real percentage (probably non-weighted) once I finally get my report card.


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 6, 2009)

School wise I have about a 75 average, but only because math brought me down.weird huh? For Cube Average see below. But yeah a lot of people that I know say I don't have a life and the other people that see me solve the cube for the first time think I'm a genius. A big misconception with the cube is that people think if you can solve the Rubik's Cube then you are really great in math.Obviously that's not the case.


----------



## person917 (Feb 6, 2009)

I average around 95 in school. In my school like only a few cube, gets annoying when I bring new cubes into school they say "don't you think you may have went too far with the rubik's cube stuff" or even when people say "you looked up how to solve a rubik's cube so you cheated"


----------



## zippur (Feb 6, 2009)

91 overall


----------



## goldencuber (Feb 6, 2009)

hmmm i have I think a 5.3+ cumulative, with one B in my 12 final grades so far...(hehe won regional math comp and going to state, but never attended Rubik comp)

I'm in the 20-30's zone in cubing, looking to break 12 one day. I did the Rubik cube in Precalc class a lot (fitting place to do it huh?) until my parents found out by chance and now i do it in Chemistry

O n founded a Rubik club with a website http://www.rca.byethost17.com


----------



## boiiwonder (Feb 8, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> I don't do homework or classwork or projects. I rarely do projects and when I do I half ass them only so I can get minimum requirements to pass. With that said I average a c or b. But I get As on all my tests.



same here man with the exception of HISTORY


But I LOVE ELECTIVES ( Automotive in particular) and P.E. (dodge ball)/Sports/Weight Training I always get an A in them.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 8, 2009)

toast said:


> 94-97% Usually, except when I'm in an easy class like this year. Normal English, 101%
> 
> Like IamWEB said, I'm a freshmen and I still don't really feel like a highschooler.
> 
> ...



 lol

Creativity is what we need.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Feb 8, 2009)

I have around a 3.5 GPA, junior in high school now. I'm not a very good cuber either, I average about 60 with Petrus + OLL/PLL 2 look. My F2L really, REALLY sucks. 

I didn't really try my freshman year because I felt that a lot of the stuff was BS at the time, and just got B's and C's. But last year and this year I've been getting mostly A's and B's. English and calculus are bringing me down with low B's, otherwise everything else is good. I'd say my average in % is in the B+ (87-89) range.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 8, 2009)

80-90 for ict-related classes
50-60 for my business-related classes (those are boring)

80 for after-school stuff (ya know, drinking with friends and stuff, ski-trips, gaming, etc.)


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 8, 2009)

I have 88-90 numerical average with a GPA of 3.5. I pretty much cube all the time at school.


----------

